# Cyrillic fonts

## miha

Hello...

Any suggestions for decent looking Cyrillic fonts? Cronyx ones are not the best looking....

thank you

----------

## pygoscelis

 *miha wrote:*   

> Hello...
> 
> Any suggestions for decent looking Cyrillic fonts? Cronyx ones are not the best looking....
> 
> thank you

 

```
% xlsfonts | grep koi8-r

-bitstream-bitstream cyberbase-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-bitstream-bitstream cyberbit-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-c-0-koi8-r

-bitstream-bitstream cybercjk-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-c-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-comic sans ms-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-comic sans ms-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-georgia-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-georgia-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-georgia-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-georgia-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-trebuchet ms-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-trebuchet ms-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-trebuchet ms-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-trebuchet ms-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-verdana-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-verdana-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-verdana-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-microsoft-verdana-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--0-0-100-100-c-0-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--0-0-75-75-c-0-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--10-100-75-75-c-60-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-70-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--13-120-75-75-c-80-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--14-130-75-75-c-70-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--15-140-75-75-c-90-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--18-120-100-100-c-90-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--20-200-75-75-c-100-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--6-60-75-75-c-40-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--7-70-75-75-c-50-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--8-80-75-75-c-50-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-normal--9-90-75-75-c-60-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--0-0-75-75-c-0-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--12-110-75-75-c-60-koi8-r

-misc-fixed-medium-r-semicondensed--13-120-75-75-c-60-koi8-r

-monotype-andale mono-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial black-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial unicode ms-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-c-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-arial-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-courier new-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-koi8-r

-monotype-courier new-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-koi8-r

-monotype-courier new-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-koi8-r

-monotype-courier new-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-m-0-koi8-r

-monotype-impact-medium-r-condensed--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-times new roman-bold-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-times new roman-bold-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-times new roman-medium-i-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-monotype-times new roman-medium-r-normal--0-0-0-0-p-0-koi8-r

-schumacher-clean-medium-r-normal--0-0-75-75-c-0-koi8-r

-schumacher-clean-medium-r-normal--12-120-75-75-c-60-koi8-r

```

That's not counting Unicode-encoded XFT-only fonts that xlsfonts doesn't want to show for some reason (bitstream vera etc.)

----------

